# Ceiling inspection.



## chris kennedy (Dec 6, 2009)

I will be getting a ceiling inspection on a doctors office remodel this week. This is an existing ceiling fan in the reception area. What violations if any do you see here?


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: Ceiling inspection.

I can't see how the 2X is attached to the support structure. I do see a couple of 'flying' splices.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: Ceiling inspection.

Even commercial structures are not exempt from stupid.

Where is it grounded?  Did they attach a terminal to the metal joist?


----------



## Mac (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Ceiling inspection.

"Flying splices" ---- HAR!


----------



## jj1289 (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Ceiling inspection.

Also appears to pvc pipe used for the rod


----------

